# One last time - I hope - help me pick a Bullitt pic?



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2011)

1 - my least favorite, but thought I'd throw it out there...







2 - the dog / manure pile combo behind him is distracting...






3 - looks like he has another goat growing out his bum






4 - I like how his butt looks, and his perfect head






5 - IMHO, the best of the lot....which means it's probably the worst. :/






And if you guys tell me that all of these suck, I'm going to go find a gas oven and stick my head in it.  And unfriend you all on facebook.  And other dire, life-altering things.

Just kidding....


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree that 5 is nice.


----------



## RPC (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree number 5 is the one. Out of all of them it is the best quality photo, makes him look the longest, No distractions in the background, and he looks big and majestic.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like 5, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 19, 2011)

#5 looks nice.  He does have a gorgeous head!  Nice bum, good brisket.... I love him....


----------



## emily (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree, 5 is the best.


----------



## shawn MN (Sep 19, 2011)

5 looks good to me too.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree, 5 show's him off the best, its even got a little bit of attitude in it, almost like he was posing for ya


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 19, 2011)

5


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't put your head in the oven, you really got a great shot of him in No. #5.  Very impressive picture of a very impressive goat.  Just love the expression on his face.   And wrinkles on his neck.  Real solid built.   Great representative of your breeding stock.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 20, 2011)

5 is great. Not stretched out, feet look good.  Go with it!       Wait, I mean it's a terrible picture, he's impossible to photograph, just send him to me


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 20, 2011)

#5 is fantastic but I must say he is a hell of a goat so any pic with him in it is great


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 20, 2011)

They like it.  They really, really like it.







Thanks guys.  I thought #5 was it, too....but figured if I posted the other 4 it'd make #5 look even better, then you'd HAVE to pick it.

*whew*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 20, 2011)

5, although even 4 isn't all that bad.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 20, 2011)

yea i do like # 4 he looks really good! 5 is good too 
what a nice looking boy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 20, 2011)

The one thing I like about 4 is it makes him look a deeper red.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 20, 2011)

The last one, hands down.  The perspective on the first few has his front end closer to the camera than the back end and it doesn't show off his muscling in the rear.  Much better pic!


----------



## poorboys (Sep 21, 2011)

I like both 4 and 5, both shows all his good points!!!!!!


----------



## peachick (Sep 21, 2011)

5 is good.  I prefer 4....  email me #4  I'll lighten it and tweak it for ya.

peafowl@comcast.net


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

I like his stance in 4 better. It could however use a red eye reduction & part of his foot is missing.  It's best not to have any body parts missing in a pic you are using for modeling purposes. That being said, 5 is probably the best because it shows his whole body with no missing parts, but they are both really nice.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't use 4 because the feet are hidden and a patch of tall grass is a classic way to hide bad feet in photos.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

Definitely #5.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use 4 because the feet are hidden and a patch of tall grass is a classic way to hide bad feet in photos.


That was my thought also. I would go with #5


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2011)

What was I supposed to do?  Mow his pen before taking pics?


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 22, 2011)

I like 4 and 5. Gorgeous goat.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you.  He's only 9 mos. old, too.  

I think he's awfully nice, but sometimes you can be blinded by what you want to see....it's nice / good to get outside opinions.


----------

